

Smoothie Charts - DanielH
http://smoothiecharts.org/

======
chime
I see that he is redrawing the whole chart on each refresh:
<http://github.com/joewalnes/smoothie/raw/master/smoothie.js> \- .save() and
.restore()

One thing he can try to get speed improvements is to absolutely position a
double-width canvas tag in an iframe and move the entire canvas tag one pixel
to left on each refresh. Then he can just paint the new data on the right-most
visible pixel. One canvas has moved -width px, just do a .save() / .restore()
and reset it to left: 0px.

I'm not certain if it will help for sure but I have an inkling it might.

~~~
pedrocr
There was recently a series of posts about doing what you described for GTK/X:

<http://audidude.com/?p=404>

the result is in github:

<http://github.com/chergert/uber-graph>

~~~
audidude
I actually made it faster using the drawable as a circular buffer, details
here <http://audidude.com/?p=470>

Quick cpu comparison <http://x.dronelabs.com/chris/dropbox/smoothie.png>

------
Etiko
No love for Firefox? :(

~~~
maushu
I wonder why it shouldn't work on Firefox, the only bottleneck I can see is
the canvas. (Websockets can be faked multiple ways.)

~~~
thecircusb0y
I've been using Chrome for the last 2 months, and today was told Firefox
wasn't working with a wordpress blog I have to administer... since when does
firefox have problems viewing things? I thought that was IE's job.

~~~
maushu
Tell me about it. At work I need to check Firefox too besides IE to see if the
app works correctly. Chrome rarely has any problem.

------
aw3c2
Eats 100% CPU. Definitely needs a frame limiter (or whatever else is needed).

~~~
smokinn
Is that in Safari?

I'm running it in chrome (on windows) on a not-great machine and it's taking
23-25% of one of the two cores.

~~~
irfn
On a Mac, Safari is at around 50% cpu and chrome is 99%

------
maggit
It's also working near perfectly in Opera 10.61. (There is a bug initially,
when the lines should start in the middle of the chart, rather than on the
left)

------
nphase
No love for the iPad either. was looking forward to making a streaming
dashboard with this

